# Εκλογές 6ης Μαΐου 2012



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

Καθώς προκηρύχτηκαν οι εκλογές, είναι καλό να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς ισχύει για την κατανομή των εδρών στη Βουλή με το ισχύον σύστημα (τουλάχιστον, όπως το έχω καταλάβει :inno:), επειδή ακούγονται διάφορες παρεξηγήσεις.

(1) Οι εκλογές είναι έγκυρες *όσοι* και αν ψηφίσουν. Δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό σύνταγμα άρθρο περί ακυρότητας αν η συμμετοχή είναι μικρότερη από κάποιο ποσοστό (συνήθως αναφέρεται το 50%). Επομένως, η αποχή αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο το «σύστημα».

(2) Οι έδρες κατανέμονται με βάση τις έγκυρες (=«επώνυμες») ψήφους. Επομένως, και οι λευκές ψήφοι (μολονότι πια καταγράφονται ξεχωριστά ενώ παλιότερα θεωρούνταν «άκυρες») αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο το σύστημα.

(3) Οι έδρες κατανέμονται με βάση τις ψήφους των κομμάτων που περνούν το όριο του 3%. Αυτό έχει περάσει στον καθημερινό λόγο με εκφράσεις όπως «οι ψήφοι στα μικρά κόμματα πάνε χαμένες υπέρ του πρώτου». Στην πραγματικότητα, «πηγαίνουν χαμένες υπέρ όλων των κομμάτων που μπαίνουν στη βουλή». Με άλλα λόγια, η «ψήφος διαμαρτυρίας σε μικρά κόμματα» έχει νόημα μόνο αν τα κόμματα αυτά έχουν ρεαλιστικές τύχες να μπουν στη βουλή, αλλιώς αφήνουν και πάλι παγερά αδιάφορο το σύστημα.

(4) Συνέπεια του (3) είναι ότι αν το ποσοστό των χαμένων ψήφων σε μικρά κόμματα φτάσει π.χ. το 5%, τότε τα ποσοστά όσων περάσουν το 3% αυξάνουν τη βαρύτητά τους επί, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, 100/95.

(5) Για τα κόμματα που περνούν το 3%, ο αριθμός των εδρών υπολογίζεται πολύ εύκολα:
(α) 238 έδρες κατανέμονται αναλογικά σε όλα τα κόμματα, άρα ένα κόμμα που θα πάρει 3% παίρνει 7,14 έδρες, δηλαδή 7. Τα υπόλοιπα κατανέμονται με συγκεκριμένο μηχανισμό (στα μεγαλύτερα υπόλοιπα).
(β) Άλλες 12 έδρες («επικρατείας») κατανέμονται επίσης αναλογικά, αλλά εδώ χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ένα κόμμα για να πάρει έδρα (λόγω υπολοίπων, μπορεί να αρκεί και 5-6%).
(γ) 50 έδρες παίρνει το πρώτο κόμμα (το μπόνους) --σε newspeak, κατανέμονται αναλογικά στο πρώτο κόμμα :). Το μπόνους δεν δίνεται αν βγει πρώτος συνασπισμός κομμάτων.

(6) Ο μηχανισμός για το πού θα πάρουν τα κόμματα τις έδρες, δεν είναι τόσο απλός, επειδή παίζουν ρόλο τα υπόλοιπα, οι μονοεδρικές (που τις παίρνει εξ ορισμού ο πλειοψηφών συνδυασμός κλπ).

Έτσι, η πρόταση που έκανε τις προάλλες ο Αλ. Τσίπρας για συντονισμένη κάθοδο της αριστεράς στις μονοεδρικές θα ήταν χρήσιμη σε προηγούμενο σύστημα, αλλά με το τωρινό είναι άτοπη επειδή:

(α) Αν κατέβει ένας τοπικός συνδυασμός, ακόμη και το 100% να πάρει σε μια (μικρή, εξ ορισμού) μονοεδρική, δεν θα πάρει το 3% πανελλαδικά και άρα δεν θα μπορεί να εκλέξει βουλευτή.
(β) Αν συνεννοηθούν τα κόμματα να κατέβουν εκ περιτροπής, τότε θα τους λείψουν οι τοπικές ψήφοι από το σύνολο (που μετράει για τη συνολική κατανομή των εδρών). Ναι μεν θα μοιραστούν αυτές οι ψήφοι εκ περιτροπής, αλλά με πόση ακρίβεια; Και θα πάνε παντού όλοι οι ψηφοφόροι να ψηφίσουν το άλλο, συνεργαζόμενο κόμμα; Δύσκολο...

Και δύο εκλογικά κουίζ:

(α) Ποιος είναι ο μοναδικός νόμιμος τρόπος να μην εκλεγεί βουλή;
(β) Πόσα κόμματα το πολύ μπορούν να εκλεγούν στη βουλή και πόσους βουλευτές θα έχει τότε το καθένα;


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορ. Φτιάξε μας τώρα κι έναν πίνακα Πουλ. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Μπορείς να μου στείλεις τις απαντήσεις στο ιμέιλ μου; Δεν αντέχω (και αυτή) την αγωνία. Άσε που χρειάστηκε να κατεβάσω από το ψηλό ράφι τα προχωρημένα μαθηματικά που θυμόμουν μέχρι να καταλάβω τι έλεγε το (4). (Εντάξει, μεσαίο ράφι. Το ψηλό δεν το φτάνω πια.)

Το ενδιαφέρον που εγώ διάβασα είναι ότι δεν θα έχουμε exit poll επειδή φοβούνται ότι θα πέσουν πολύ έξω. Το καταλαβαίνω. Από την άλλη, από τη μέρα που θα σταματήσουν τις δημοσκοπήσεις μέχρι το τέλος της καταμέτρησης θα τα καταστρέψουμε τα νύχια μας! 

Μπορούμε να επιστρέψουμε στις εκλογές κάθε 4 χρόνια ή θα τη γελοιοποιήσουμε εντελώς τη διαδικασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να επιστρέψουμε στις εκλογές κάθε 4 χρόνια ή θα τη γελοιοποιήσουμε εντελώς τη διαδικασία;


Προς το παρόν φαίνεται ότι θα ξεκινήσουμε με υπερδεκακομματική βουλή και εκλογές κάθε τετράμηνο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Και στις πόσες θητείες δίνουν σύνταξη; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αρχίσει να μας ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά η διαδικασία...


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Μια στιγμή, να έχουμε και το εορτολόγιο:

Του *Παραλύτου* (Βηθεσδά), Προφήτου Ιώβ. Μαρτύρων Βαρβάρου, Δάνακτος, Δημητρίωνος, Δονάτου, Θερινού και Μεσίρου. Οσίων *Σεραφείμ* του εν τω όρει Δομβούς [Λεβαδείας] ασκήσαντος (†1602). Μάμαντος, *Ιλαρίου* και Παχωμίου.
Εορτάζοντες
Ιώβ, Σεραφείμ, Βηθεσδά
http://www.e-kazamias.gr/Ημερολόγιο/2012/Μάιος.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ζωή σε λόγου μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (γ) 50 έδρες παίρνει το πρώτο κόμμα (το μπόνους) --σε newspeak, κατανέμονται αναλογικά στο πρώτο κόμμα :). Το μπόνους δεν δίνεται αν βγει πρώτος συνασπισμός κομμάτων.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Έτσι, η πρόταση που έκανε τις προάλλες ο Αλ. Τσίπρας για συντονισμένη κάθοδο της αριστεράς στις μονοεδρικές θα ήταν χρήσιμη σε προηγούμενο σύστημα, αλλά με το τωρινό είναι άτοπη επειδή: [...]


Και ορίστε η σύνοψη της σχετικής διαμάχης μεταξύ ΚΚΕ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, από το Βήμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Το protagon, η Google και το YouTube παρουσιάζουν!
Ελληνικές Εκλογές 2012
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=14299

Ενδιαφέρον...


«Η Google μάς επέλεξε γι' αυτό που είμαστε: ένα πολυμετοχικό μέσο ενημέρωσης που ανήκει σε δημοσιογράφους».
Μήπως η Google ενδιαφέρεται για πολυμετοχικό μέσο που ανήκει σε μεταφραστές;

:inno:


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και δύο εκλογικά κουίζ:
> 
> (α) Ποιος είναι ο μοναδικός νόμιμος τρόπος να μην εκλεγεί βουλή;
> (β) Πόσα κόμματα το πολύ μπορούν να εκλεγούν στη βουλή και πόσους βουλευτές θα έχει τότε το καθένα;



α) Σίγουρα με επανάσταση. Ακόμα και με το υπάρχον συνταγματικό δίκαιο, η επανάσταση «παράγει δίκαιο». Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι δεν είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος. 
β) Δεν ξέρω αλλά δοκιμάζω το προφανές: Θεωρητικά μέχρι 33 όπου το καθένα μπορεί να έχει από 8 ως 10 βουλευτές, ανάλογα με το πού εκλέγονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

(α) Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να μην εκλεγεί βουλή είναι, βέβαια, αν κανένα κόμμα δεν περάσει το 3%.

(β) Σωστά. 33 κόμματα (με 3,01-3,03% το καθένα). Όμως οι έδρες διαφέρουν (δεν θα είναι ίδιες):

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει έστω μια ψήφος διαφορά μεταξύ καθενός κόμματος ή ότι η σειρά έχει οριστεί με κλήρωση:

Το πρώτο κόμμα παίρνει τις 50 έδρες του μπόνους
Τα πρώτα 12 κόμματα παίρνουν από μια έδρα επικρατείας
Και τα 33 κόμματα παίρνουν από 7 έδρες και μένουν αδιάθετες 7 που πηγαίνουν στα εφτά πρώτα κόμματα (που θα έχουν τα μεγαλύτερα υπόλοιπα).

Επομένως:

1ο κόμμα: 59 (50+1+7+1)>>>>>>>>>>> 59
2ο-7ο κόμμα: από 9: (1+7+1) >>>>>>> 54
8ο-12ο κόμμα: από 8: (1+7) >>>>>>>> 40
13ο-33ο : από 7 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 147


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (α) Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να μην εκλεγεί βουλή είναι, βέβαια, αν κανένα κόμμα δεν περάσει το 3%.



Άρα όντως _δεν είναι_ ο μοναδικός νόμιμος τρόπος. Ευφάνταστο σενάριο πάντως, πλάκα θα είχε 



> (β) Σωστά. 33 κόμματα (με 3,01-3,03% το καθένα). Όμως οι έδρες διαφέρουν (δεν θα είναι ίδιες):
> 
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει έστω μια ψήφος διαφορά μεταξύ καθενός κόμματος ή ότι η σειρά έχει οριστεί με κλήρωση:
> 
> ...



Κι όλα αυτά από την διαφορά που μπορεί να κάνει μια και μόνο ψήφος. Εντυπωσιακό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Κι όλα αυτά από την διαφορά που μπορεί να κάνει μια και μόνο ψήφος. Εντυπωσιακό.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_Vote_(2008_film)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> α) Σίγουρα με επανάσταση. Ακόμα και με το υπάρχον συνταγματικό δίκαιο, η επανάσταση «παράγει δίκαιο».


Με το υπάρχον συνταγματικό δίκαιο; Προβλέπει το σύνταγμα και επαναστάσεις;

Και νομίζω ότι ο όρος είναι «επανάσταση *επικρατούσα* παράγει δίκαιο» --αλλά αυτό είναι αυτονόητη (και συχνά, προσωρινή) αποδοχή της πραγματικότητας, όχι πλάσμα δικαίου.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με το υπάρχον συνταγματικό δίκαιο; Προβλέπει το σύνταγμα και επαναστάσεις;
> 
> Και νομίζω ότι ο όρος είναι «επανάσταση *επικρατούσα* παράγει δίκαιο» --αλλά αυτό είναι αυτονόητη (και συχνά, προσωρινή) παραδοχή της πραγματικότητας, όχι πλάσμα δικαίου.



Το σύνταγμα δεν προβλέπει επανάσταση, το ακριβώς αντίθετο προβλέπει (ακροτελεύτιο άρθρο). Δεν είπα για το σύνταγμα, αλλά για το συνταγματικό δίκαιο. Στη νομική επιστήμη η επανάσταση θεωρείται ότι παράγει δίκαιο, νομιμότητα κοινώς εξού και ιστορικά όλες οι ανατροπές πολιτευμάτων είτε από το λαό είτε από δικτάτορες χαρακτηρίστηκαν επαναστάσεις, ακριβώς για αυτόν τον λόγο. Οποιοσδήποτε καταλαμβάνει την εξουσία το πρώτο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι να τη νομιμοποιήσει, τόσο εντός όσο κι εκτός συνόρων. 

Έχεις δίκιο για το δεύτερο που λες, όντως έτσι είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Το σύνταγμα δεν προβλέπει επανάσταση, το ακριβώς αντίθετο προβλέπει (ακροτελεύτιο άρθρο). Δεν είπα για το σύνταγμα, αλλά για το συνταγματικό δίκαιο.


Μπορείς να παραπέμψεις σε κάποιο σύγγραμμα σχετικά;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μπορείς να παραπέμψεις σε κάποιο σύγγραμμα σχετικά;



Ρωτάς επειδή δεν ξέρεις και ας πούμε το ακούς πρώτη φορά;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2012)

Ναι, δεν το είχα ξανακούσει. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω και εύκαιρους μερικές χιλιάδες τίτλους νομικής βιβλιογραφίας, οπότε θα με βόλευε να έριχνα και μια ματιά τώρα που το θυμάμαι.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.



Ε, να που το άκουσες.



> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω και εύκαιρους μερικές χιλιάδες τίτλους νομικής βιβλιογραφίας, οπότε θα με βόλευε να έριχνα και μια ματιά τώρα που το θυμάμαι.



Ναι, ρίξε μια ματιά αφού είναι έτσι, δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Η δικιά μου βιβλιογραφία δυστυχώς δεν είναι κοντά μου αυτή την στιγμή.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

http://law-constitution.web.auth.gr/manitakis/files/Manitaki_Syntagmatiko_Synopsi_kef4.pdf


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Η δικιά μου βιβλιογραφία δυστυχώς δεν είναι κοντά μου αυτή την στιγμή.


Κρίμα που δεν θυμάσαι ούτε ένα τίτλο...

Ζάζουλα, ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Αντιγράφω από τον Μανιτάκη:

Η παλιά ρήση «η επανάσταση που επικράτησε δημιουργεί δίκαιο» και «πάσα επανάστασις αποτυχούσα μεν και καταπνιγείσα αποτελεί παρανομίαν, επιτυχούσα δε και θριαμβεύουσα και δη τη κοινή συμπράξει όλων των συνταγματικών και πολιτικών παραγόντων δημιουργεί δίκαιον», θα πρέπει σήμερα να διαβαστεί διαφορετικά και να συμπληρωθεί. Ο όρος «επικράτηση» θα πρέπει, ενόψει της καθιέρωσης της δημοκρατικής αρχής ως κριτηρίου νομιμότητας και νομιμοποίησης της εξουσίας οικουμενικής ισχύος, να νοηθεί ότι εμπεριέχει, τουλάχιστον, το στοιχείο της «λαϊκής αναγνώρισης» ή συναίνεσης μέσω της ενεργοποίησης της αρχής της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας.

Και από τον Παπανούτσο:

The thesis 'revolution creates law' is analyzed and types of violent overthrow of the political order are examined for their authenticity. Cases are discussed as they pertain to legislative functions, theories of positive law and ethical principles. Since all political events embody moral issues, the doctrine that any type of violent overthrow can claim legitimacy must be rejected. The only revolution that creates law is one which is morally authentic, with deep community roots and historically justified by its own deeds; it creates law by renewing the idea of justice, revising old rules and introducing new ones into the legal code.
http://www.mendeley.com/research/law-and-revolution/


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Κρίμα που δεν θυμάσαι ούτε ένα τίτλο...



Σίγουρα είναι κρίμα, αλλά ευτυχώς σε ένα φόρουμ υπάρχουν κι άλλοι συνομιλητές, υπάρχει και το google, υπάρχουν πολλά. 



> Ζάζουλα, ευχαριστώ :)



+1, όπως και στο Νίκελ.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια στιγμή, να έχουμε και το εορτολόγιο:
> 
> Του *Παραλύτου* (Βηθεσδά), Προφήτου Ιώβ. Μαρτύρων Βαρβάρου, Δάνακτος, Δημητρίωνος, Δονάτου, Θερινού και Μεσίρου. Οσίων *Σεραφείμ* του εν τω όρει Δομβούς [Λεβαδείας] ασκήσαντος (†1602). Μάμαντος, *Ιλαρίου* και Παχωμίου.
> Εορτάζοντες
> ...



Επίσης, οι εκλογές πέφτουν ανήμερα της απονομής στον Στάινμπεκ του Πούλιτζερ Λογοτεχνίας το 1940 για τα _Σταφύλια της Οργής_...


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Σημειώνω εδώ, για να μην ψάχνουμε, τις προβλέψεις της Public Issue για τις έδρες, να τις έχουμε για να τις συγκρίνουμε με τα τελικά αποτελέσματα. Διότι προβλέψεις στο εξής, μόνο από ράδιο αρβύλα:

Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία το ΠΑΣΟΚ συγκεντρώνει από 34 έως 42 έδρες, η ΝΔ 104 έως 112, το ΚΚΕ 27 έως 33 έδρες, ο ΛΑΟΣ 8 με 11, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 33 με 38 έδρες, οι Οικολόγοι 8 έως 12, η ΔΗΜΑΡ 21 με 30, οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες 24 με 35 και η Χρυσή Αυγή 11 με 19 έδρες. 
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...ia-kommata-sti-vouli-anaziteitai-i-kuvernisi/

Στη σειρά (στο παραπάνω σενάριο των 9 κομμάτων):

ΝΔ 104 - 112 έδρες
ΠΑΣΟΚ 34 - 42 
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 33 - 38 
ΚΚΕ 27 - 33 
ΔΗΜΑΡ 21 - 30
Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες 24 - 35 
Χρυσή Αυγή 11 - 19 
Οικολόγοι 8 - 12
ΛΑΟΣ 8 - 11


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2012)

Ecologie, quand on n'a que l'humour (Le Monde)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (β) Σωστά. 33 κόμματα (με 3,01-3,03% το καθένα).



Τελικά τα υποψήφια κόμματα θα είναι 36: http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=135336&catid=9
Δεν θα μπουν και τα 36 βέβαια, αλλά αν πιστέψουμε τις δημοσκοπήσεις έχουν πιθανότητες να μπουν περισσότερα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη φορά. Αν μη τι άλλο η επόμενη βουλή θα είναι λιγότερο προβλέψιμη και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρουσα από ό,τι είχαμε συνηθίσει, με τα συντροφικά μαχαιρώματα να είναι στην ημερήσια διάταξη περισσότερο από ποτέ.

Η απόλυτη αποθέωση πάντως είναι το νούμερο 33. Αν μη τι άλλο ευρηματικό όνομα. Άλλο να σε λένε ΠΑΣΟΚ, Νουδού, ΚΚΕ, Σύριζα whatever και άλλο να σε λένε «Ανεξάρτητη Ανανεωτική Αριστερά, Ανανεωτική Δεξιά, Ανανεωτικό ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανανεωτική Νέα Δημοκρατία, Όχι στον Πόλεμο, Κόμμα Επιχείρηση Χαρίζω Οικόπεδα, Χαρίζω Χρέη, Σώζω Ζωές, Παναγροτικό Εργατικό Κίνημα Ελλάδος (ΠΑ.Ε.Κ.Ε.)».

Άλλο επιβάλλον, πώς να το κάνουμε :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

Δύσκολη η αυτοδυναμία ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ με βάση τους bookmakers
(Από το capital.gr)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ξέρω ότι με το ερώτημά μου θα εκθέσω την πλήρη ασχετοσύνη μου με τον κόσμο των στοιχημάτων, αλλά, όταν λέει:

Στο καυτό ερώτημα αν η Νέα Δημοκρατία και το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα λάβουν αθροιστικά πάνω από 45% η Unibet δίνει απόδοση 1,72 στο «Όχι» και 2,00 στο «Ναι».

σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα κερδίσεις ό,τι κι αν παίξεις; Δηλαδή, αν βάλεις 1, θα πάρει 1,72 στη μία περίπτωση και 2,0 στην άλλη; Ή μήπως τα δύο νούμερα σχηματίζουν έναν λόγο που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για να δείξει πόσο παραπάνω θα πάρουν όσοι έκαναν διάνα και πόσο παρακάτω θα πάρουν όσοι έπεσαν έξω;

Μη φοβάστε, εξηγήστε μου ελεύθερα, δεν έχω λεφτά να ρισκάρω.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2012)

Εγώ έχω σκάσει να μάθω τι σημαίνει ΓΕΣΕΕΠ: http://www.kavalacity.net/%CE%91%CF%81%CE%B8%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF/%CE%95%CE%B9%CE%B4%CE%AE%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82/72-ekloges-2012/2245-pame-sto-geseep-28panellinio-axromatisto-metopo29.html.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Κόμμα 26ο:
Π.Α.Μ.Ε. στο Γ.Ε.Σ.Ε.ΕΠ. (Θεόδ. Κυρωγιάννης)
http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=135336&catid=9

Έχεις βάλει στα αντακρώνυμα το γνωστό ΠΑΜΕ (Πανεργατικό Αγωνιστικό ΜΕτωπο);

Με την υπόθεση με τα πλοία, μου θυμίζει το παλιό αστείο:
ΔΕΗ = Δεν Έχει Ηλεκτρικό.
ΟΤΕ = Ούτε Τηλέφωνο Έχει.
ΠΑΜΕ = Πού να πάμε; Εδώ θα μείνουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχεις βάλει στα αντακρώνυμα το γνωστό ΠΑΜΕ (Πανεργατικό Αγωνιστικό ΜΕτωπο);


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2511-backronym-bacronym-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%81%CF%8E%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%BF&p=33529&viewfull=1#post33529


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Εδώ ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον εργαλείο για να υπολογίζετε κατανομές εδρών, πιθανούς συνασπισμούς κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2012)

Το μιμίδιο: 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/keep-calm-and-carry-on
http://www.buzzfeed.com/bizzybee712/the-best-keep-calm-and-carry-on-spoof-posters-k16

Και η ελληνική εκλογική εκδοχή του:


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

*Irish European Fiscal Compact referendum, 2012* (Wikipedia)

Εκεί Παπαδήμους δεν έχουν;


----------

